# As seasons change



## Whimsical22 (Jan 8, 2011)

My hedgehog hasnt seemed to be up as much at night lately as winter has started. I hold and check him everyday to assure that he hasnt attempted hibernation or doesnt have any other sicknesses. But he hasnt been eating as much. Sometimes I wake up and he hasnt eatin any of his food, then I come home from school and its all gone. So I was wondering if as the seasons change, do there sleeping and eating habbits change? Im not sure so I thought it was smart to ask all of Ya'll =]


----------



## StrawberryJAM (Sep 20, 2011)

My baby is doing similar things, mind you she went through a hibernation attempt. Im hoping that she'll get back to her regular routine as she gets used to the changes (ie. different lighting source and heat source). She is getting back to her old activity level, but its a slow thing. Im taking her out a lot to monitor her, and it seems that when i give her the chance to explore and really have a good run outside her cage she is much more active throughout the night than if I just take her out for a half hour or so. Im fairly certain that Belle's change in behaviour is due to her habitat changes, but i have good reason to think this 

*I am a new owner and still getting the rhythms worked out... Anyone else have similar stories? I know that stuff like this can lead to a reduction of their immune system. Is their anything in particular to watch out for? Anyone else experiencing/experienced this?


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Main question is, do you have a light on the cage during the day? Also what has the weather been like for the past couple of days? Hedgies (like any animal) are really in tune with mother nature, both of mine get less active and eat less the day before a storm goes through and such.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What is the temperature in his cage and are you using an alternate heat source? Sounds to me like he either isn't quite warm enough, or he'es not getting enough light.


----------



## Whimsical22 (Jan 8, 2011)

I think I know what happened =P Usually he doesnt come out if my light is on in my room. Sometimes he comes out in low light, like if I have my lamp on. So I thought the Christmas lights I hung up in my room would be fine because it was almost dark. I kept them on allllll night. Last night I returned my room to complete darkness and he came out, ran on his wheel all night, and all his food =] 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

That will do it. I once moved a nightlight at the other end of the house from one wall to another. It changed the amount of light coming down the hallway to the hedgehogs' room. I didn't think it was enough to bother them, but I had one very light sensitive girl at the time, and she didn't come out of her snuggle bag until the light was off/moved back. Seriously it was barely casting any light in the room, but did light up the room at the other end of the hallway well.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Amelia won't come out if a cell phone light is on.


----------

